# Oven Swiss Steak with Parsley Potato (Low Cal)



## Becky (May 3, 2002)

Parsley-Potato Topped Swiss Steak

I used fat-free gravy and skim milk to make that an even lower calorie dish.

SWISS STEAK

1 pound boneless round steak, 1/2 inch thick, cut into 6 pieces

2 carrots, sliced (1 cup)

1 large onion, halved and thinly sliced

1 (12 ounce) jar home-style beef gravy

1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained

1/4 teaspoon thyme leaves

1/8 teaspoon pepper

TOPPING

1 1/2 cups water

3 tablespoons butter or margarine

2 1/4 cups mashed potato flakes

3/4 cup milk

3 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley

1/4 teaspoon salt

1 4/ teaspoon dried thyme leaves

1 egg, beaten

Paprika

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.  Arrange beef in un-greased 12x8 inch (2 quart) baking dish.  Top with carrots and onion.  In medium bowl, combine gravy, tomatoes, 1/4 teaspoon thyme, and pepper.  Mix well.  Spoon over beef and vegetables.  Cover with foil.  Bake at 325 degrees for 2 hours.  In medium saucepan, bring water and margarine to boil.  Remove from heat.  Stir in potato flakes, milk, parsley, salt and 1/4 teaspoon thyme.  Add egg and mix well.  Spoon over meat mixture.  Sprinkle with paprika.  Bake uncovered for an additional 30 to 35 minutes, or until potatoes are set and light golden brown.  Makes 6 servings.

Nutritional Values---350 calories, 13 grams fat, and 34 grams carbohydrates per serving. From "The Best of Classic Cookbooks" by Pillsbury

Casseroles       Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------

